# Num lock for imac?



## buzzert (Sep 3, 2001)

I can't figure out a way to turn on the num lock on
my imac. Can someone help me!?!?!!?!?


----------



## endian (Sep 3, 2001)

There's no such thing as num lock on macs


----------



## vic (Sep 3, 2001)

i'm looking straight at it right now it says, and i quote: "num lock".
but as far as i know, it's turned on by default...


----------



## endian (Sep 3, 2001)

it's physically there for pc compatibility. it doesn't actually do anything.


----------



## phantomradio (Sep 3, 2001)

The num lock does work. if you just press the button it turns it on, but for the most part you won't notice it unless you're using a program the recognizes it, such as Pagemaker. I don't know what other programs might use it. but on ym keyboard if I feal like having a green light on it, i just press the num lock key.


----------



## buzzert (Sep 4, 2001)

thank you.


----------



## likemac (Nov 30, 2007)

I was instructed to go to the library (under my user name beside the hous picture ) and move to trash (delete) two files 
com.apple.systempreferences.plist
com.apple.universalaccess.plist

then to click on "caps lock", restart and miracle happened... num lock is back... now works even without caps lock... good luck


----------

